# Hydrochromatic therapy



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Ok, first off I'm going to say that by posting this many of you are going to think I'm off my rocker. But after seeing psychologists, doctors, and counselors, I decided to look to metaphysics for help. I actually found an excellent technique for helping with DP/DR, or at the very least the anxiety associated with it.

It's known as Hydrochromatic therapy. It involves taking a container of colored glass that corresponds to a cetain chakra (energy center...look it up on http://www.wikipedia.com), filling it with clean water, putting a cloth made of natural material like cotton or wool on top, and letting it sit in the sun for several hours.

The color that corresponds to the brain and higher functions is indigo. It is possible, after talking to several adept spiritualists, that DP happens as a result of our spirits or energies being partially in another, higher plane.

Take an indigo, violet, or purple glass bottle/jar. Clean it and fill it with clean water. Cover the top with a cloth of natural fibers. Leave it in the open sun or a window sill for the better part of a day in summer, or 2 or 3 days in winter depending on the amount of sun in your area. The more sun it gets the better, because the water is charged by the sun and assumes the vibration of the color of glass it was filtered through, and when drank in small sips throughout the day, you add this color to the needed energy centers of your body.

Try googling "solarized water" or "hydrochromatic therapy" for a better explanation.

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Vargas,

That is very interesting indeed, I've seen a lot of references on my own experiences to indicate that the spiritual side of this all thing is far far greater than one can realize.

Have you ever heard of Indigo Children?

Is so, then theres a very interesting connection available...

http://www.starchild.co.za/crisis.html


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm so happy to have gotten such positive responses! I thought I was gonna get booed off the site.

I have a completely new approach to DP, and actually have a new theory...I think that there is a spiritual aspect to it more than anything (which can explain why the medical community knows practically nothing about it's causes, and can do little as far as treatment). I seriously suggest that anyone with DP not only learn to relax, but should definately look into metaphysics. Take up meditation (which, even if you don't believe in anything spiritual, will AT LEAST reduce stress tremendously) and find a teacher that you can have a good releationship with. Buy a book or research on the internet about the chakras of the body and the various diseases caused by their inbalances.

Some people may say, "Well all that spiritual stuff is all in your head, you are healed because you think you are!" Well, truth be told, if that is the case then its good enough for me as long as I'm healed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Good post  Its always good to hear some helpful information even if it sounds crazy or not. I mean telling other people about this DP thing..well they think we act crazy or are coming up with this out of thin air, and we're not. I dont care, Im going to try this..all we can do is try right? Thanks Vargas


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

I am currently a member of the forum mysticwicks.com, and I had a correspondence with a very spiritual individual. I just wanted to post some of our conversations here to give you a better idea of what I think the problem is, especially with regards to drug-induced DP (which I think can imbalance a person's crown.) Warning, long post.

*I (Kahlil the Heretic) wrote (introduction and small talk excluded):*

Well when I was younger I was Christian for a while, and really thought I had found myself. When I got to college and started studying psychology, I became an atheist for a while, and eventually became agnostic. I believed in a higher power but didn't think it played any part in our lives, and was very proud of my skepticism.

That's when I had an encounter with a scary drug trip that rocked my world, and I developed depression and possibly depersonalization disorder as a result (my counselor and I are still discussing it.) After the trip everything seemed so surreal, and I felt out of touch with reality, and I began constantly questioning whether or not things were real or back to the way they used to be before the trip...its very hard to explain. Suffice it to say I suffered terrible anxiety...after losing faith in the medical community, I found an old book one day called "The Miracle of Universal Psychic Power". I promised myself and God that I would make an effort to suspend my disbelief and delve whole-heartedly into metaphysics and faith in some kind in an attempt to heal my mind of this mental fog. I hope you don't think less of me for experimenting with drugs. I know that it was a mistake, but if I can end up a better person after having done it, then I hope to do so.

I'm just not sure how and where to start. Can I heal my mind? Am I doing this for selfish reasons?

Thanks for listening.

*Fatherman responded:*

My little brother used a lot scary drugs, too. I worried if his mind would ever heal. He uses the same yoga path that I use and he's exactly who he needs to be (happily married, clear-headed, successful job, a deeply spiritual guy). He's still prone to depression, but he has the tools to rise above it if he chooses.

Forget about "good" person. Consider being a "true" person (which is exactly what I'm seeing).

I'm glad to hear that you are seeing a counselor about these things, that shows a lot of courage and maturity.

This foggy mind thing makes me think of a state consciousness that folks who do LSD experience. It also can be reached through meditation. An important part of meditation is learning how to alter your state of consciousness. When you reach an altered state, it's crucial that you be able to leave it. My teacher tells about her younger years and have entered what we call "Second Physical". This is where people go to experience psychic activity (drugs will get you there). However, she got interrupted and forgot to anchor herself back down in the physical body. She went for days in a surreal fog not being able to tell the difference between real and unreal. She went to see her teacher and he recognized it immediately and knocked her back down.

I'm going to give you an exercise to try that will at least set you on the right path. It's probably similar to something you've tried, but it's a very powerful exercise that's easy to do if done properly. I'll send it seperately.

Selfish? What better contribution could you make to the world than to become whole and happy?

<< message with the exercise is coming >>

*After I asked if I was capable of healing my mind and spirit, he responded:*

I asked my teachers (one of whom is a medical doctor) about your brain healing question. She believed (as do I) that you are caught between 1st and 2nd physical states which makes it feel like you're in a dream sometimes. She recommends you doing the Ekam exercise that I described in the pineal gland thread. She thinks it will anchor you back in regular physical world. She felt very strongly (as do I) that you need the boost of a meditation group. I told her that you didn't think you would be able to find anything like that nearby. She doubted that that was true and asked where you live. These folks have a very wide network (you might be surprised). She mentioned that your community is at least likely to have a small buddhist meditation group or some kind of yoga/meditation class at the YMCA or community center. She thought that you would be just fine in time, especially if you can activate that pineal gland and find a good group. Both my teachers wished very much that you could come and get initiation with them. I Explained that I didn't think you lived around here.

Based on your recent posts, it sounds like you're at least on the right track. I'm ever amazed at what kind of energy can come from an internet community, but there are some things that must be taught face to face.

Good luck!

Fatherman

(Note that I excluded the exercise)

Low and behold, like Jeremy observed, imbalances in the brow and crown chakras can lead to "depression, anxiety, confusion, and feelings of detachment from the world and others" as one of my books points out. I will research this some more and keep you all posted. I'm going to my first meditation class today and hope it all works out! Good luck guys.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

...


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting that too Vargas. Im 21, had a really bad trip off MJ..panic attack which I never had experienced one before that night or since then..but feel I remain in this state..its hard to believe that I haven't damaged my brain somehow, and I keep thinking it was laced, feeling I need a brain scan..I guess anxiety fueling those thoughts...but your posts give me some hope...Im not damaged permanently right?..this is just temporarily malfunctioning.

Funny, ..I was always interested in psychological things..learning about new religions..philosophies..interest in psychic sciences too..astrology/auras although never knew how to read auras haha..just know some people say they can. I do think this has put a person's psyche/spirit in a different place for a bit...which we have to become balanced again. A lot of Chinese medicine talks about how the Mind, Spirit, and Body are all connected, and when one goes off..it sets the rest of them off balance. I read that in the Chinese philosopy about the Spirit that people only realize just before death that they actually do HAVE a spirit and can feel it just before they die..which is what I believe happened to me....I didnt die, but seemed I didnt come fully back into my body..therefor setting it off balance..it seems to make sense to me. Oh and to *Rui* > Thats interesting..though I dont experience too many of those..but do experience some..always used to question about the enviornment, the o-zone affect, and pollution how people will handle it one day when it gets to be a crisis..haha..I dunno.

There are far too many theories as to what this could be..no one truly knows about death or knows completely about the mind and all of its capabilities..which is why I've always kept an open mind about religion, philosopy of life, and about the mind. There are so many possibilities..but Im glad to see on this post that people are being more open-minded and suggesting other alternatives.


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

That forum is great, everyone is so friendly and positive. Instead of being ridiculed for being new to metaphysics, people there are actually happy to introduce you to things and understand that not everyone knows of such things.

As far as books go, you should really look into "The Power of Now". Several people have suggested it on this site already, and after having read about half of it so far I can easily say that if it doesn't cure you of DP it will at least make you not care if you have it or not. Look into it.

I attended my first yoga class today and came home with my eyes bugging out. I spoke with the teacher, a very wise and spiritual man, after the class and told him about my problem. I told him that a trip on dextromethorphan had made me feel this way...I thought he would scorn me like all the doctors and psychologists, but instead he said, "Is that all? That can't hurt you." as if it was the most normal thing in the world. (Personally I was surprised he knew what it was...most people can't even pronounce it, let alone know what it is!) He taught me that I am capable of healing and being happy again (as I certainly am right now) and even went as far as to leave me with a little bit of proof as far as the existance of energies and what not, which I don't feel I should share here though, but was certainly very incredible.

I think that the people who are most likely to recover are the positive ones, the people that offer solutions and ideas instead of feeling that their life is over. Trust me, I have done my fair share of sitting in my own pain, and still do from time to time; but I am a go-getter (at least I'm trying to be) and feel that people should spend less time telling their story and more time in the recovery section. God bless guys.


----------



## tia (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone else had an MRI with an enlarged pineal gland.
I was suprised, but my doctor said it was fine, just large. My second MRI didn't show any growth.

I looked up the pineal gland....it is the area called the third eye.

I have been getting sensations that no one really believes me about. I recovered from several serious DP times in the past....to a certain extent.

This time was the worst, I went inpatient.
But what's new this time, is I am getting clearer messages. No one else believes me but one spiritual friend.

When I'm really low thoughh its scares me and often sense, hear, see things that scare me. But when I'm clear I sense good things.

I hear conversations, and almost guides talking to me, telling me I'll be ok. Sometimes I know things about people I couldn't know...I've been reality testing it.

But sometimes nothing.....it varies just like my DP.

I know relaxing and meditating help when I can.

Does anyone else get this?

I know there is a reason for all this. I've had this feeling we are needed here on earth to maybe link this spiritual connection.
Can we learn to use it or control it so it doesn't burden our lives?

I was wondering if we meditated together would we be opening a new awareness. Like the celestine prophecy. Anyone strong enough to organize those of us interested to meet online at a certain time to meditate together and share?

They do this at the Celestine Prophesy website sometimes.
Join our energy.

I don't think I'm strong enough to lead it, but I wouldn't mind joining in.

Anyone near Storrs CT?

Tia


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Tia, if you want some really good information about what you might be experiencing I would highly recommend reading a book called 'Spiritual Emergency' by Stanislav Grof, this book really fits into what you have described and could really help to put your mind at rest. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/087477 ... F8&s=books

It sounds really interesting what you are experiencing but I wouldn't expect many doctors or psychiatrist to understand, but I firmly believe that some people have certain psychic abilities. I once went to a advanced yoga breathing course and the master giving the course on a few occasions knew exactly what I wanted to say before I even said it! I dont see it as mind reading but a very advanced form of empathy and sensitivity

I havn't had any experiences as significant as you but during meditation and pranayama I have had strange expereinces like having a complete awareness and merging with my environment even though my eyes were closed. It sounds like you have incredible potential if you have the right guidance and support. I would recommend learning a breathing technique called Sudarshan Kriya if you have the opportunity as it is the most powerful one I have tried and makes you feel great


----------



## Vargas (Apr 26, 2006)

Go ahead and visit http://www.mysticwicks.com, there are countless people there that can give you more insight.

So wow, an enlarged pineal gland...the seat of the soul! The physical component of the third eye. You have a very powerful tool there my friend, you should learn to control it for your benefit. Good luck!!


----------



## mas9997 (Feb 25, 2006)

Vargas,

This is very interesting. As someone with a lot of issues with DR I have always been a little scared of meditation. But this sounds very encouraging. I truely believe that drugs can "knock you out of whack" with the world. This all started for me that way.

I am currently being medicated, Zoloft and Klonapin, I wonder if that will impede the benefits of meditation?

Anyway, thanks.


----------

